# best ROTT cubans?



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

So, the wife and I are planning a trip to Mexico, naturally, first stop on the schedule will be LCDH, can you guys recommend good cuban that smoke best ROTT?, since I can't bring anything back, I just want to get a few singles that I can enjoy while in vacation.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Usually a LCDH will have some cigars with age available. You may have to loosen up the purse strings a bit, though. Anyway, if you're shooting for current regular production, I would look toward Partagas or Bolivar. I'm sure other folks may differ, but this would be my advice.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

how much of string loosening are we talking about? I'm trying to stay in a limit of $25 per cigar, but less will be great


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The problem is that you are facing heavy import taxes on cigars in Mexico. I think you'll find some good smokes in your range. I don't think you'll be smoking Edmundo Dantes Conde 109's for that.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bolivar PC
Partagas Shorts
Partagas 898
RASS
RASCC

All of those have been smoking great ROTT in my opinion.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

So far the HU Mag 46s I've smoked from 12 have been pretty damn good. I don't have anything to compare it to though as I've not smoked aged stock.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Many are saying the 11/12 HU Connie 1 is doing well young,,,and it is reasonably priced...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck with your limit.. They charge double because of taxes.. Party shorts are about $10 a pop.. CoRos are around $25.

They have ridiculous amount of older stock.. Just read the box codes on the bottom of boxes..

They do have other stuff the label as vintage but you can find stuff 6+ years on the shelves.

Ps... Being a us citizen you not allowed to smoke or purchase CC even in a country where it's legal!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have always found Party Shorts to be good young as well as BRCs. Also I have enjoyed young ERDM Choix Supremes.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

"They have ridiculous amount of older stock.. Just read the box codes on the bottom of boxes.."

Remember where you are at......meaning you will look like a tourist. They may be known to save old boxes and replenish with new stock just to smack your fannie.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mando3 said:


> So, the wife and I are planning a trip to Mexico, naturally, first stop on the schedule will be LCDH, can you guys recommend good cuban that smoke best ROTT?, since I can't bring anything back, I just want to get a few singles that I can enjoy while in vacation.


Any Petite Corona smokes well fresh IMHO!
For Robusto sizes stick to Rass, JL#2, ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------

